# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Oubli or not oubli ?

## Grand_Maître_B

_"La culture physique, c'est ce qu'il reste quand on a tout oublié"_ me rappelait encore récemment mon grand-père en regardant un dessin d'Omar Boulon, avant de retourner sucrer les fraises en compagnie de son pote Alfred Zheimer. 

  N'étant pas homme à refuser une perle de sagesse, même lorsque l'huître croit avoir fait la guerre d'Algérie de 1992, je me suis dit tiens, c'est marrant ça, notre société est obsédée par la vieillesse et la crainte de perdre la mémoire, et j'en connais plus d'une qui s'est procurée une DS rien que pour s'acharner sur l'entraînement cérébral du docteur Kawashima afin de s'assurer que si le corps part en sucette, le cerveau a su conserver un âge frais et tendre de jeune femme à la peau de pêche veloutée, souple et parfumée dégageant un...argh !! j'arrête, ça va finir sur du hardcore, c'est marrant disais-je, notre société est obsédée par les pertes de mémoire et pourtant certains revendiquent un droit à l'oubli. 

 Tenez, prenez par exemple le site web Numerama, qui se trouve désigné par le Tribunal de Grande Instance de Nanterre en tant que site internet devant publier certaines décisions de justice condamnant de vilains piratins à des dommages et intérêts pour avoir pillé sans vergogne les trésors de la culture mondiale. 

 Ce site s'interroge avec raison sur les conséquences de ces publications qui vont être indexées par des moteurs de recherche. Les condamnés seront donc "épinglés" à vie pour leur erreur de jeunesse. 

 Mais existe-t-il vraiment un droit à l'oubli ? Un journal, papier ou numérique, peut-il s'opposer à une publication judiciaire ? Je vous aurais bien répondu mais j'ai oublié. Quoi ? Moi aussi, j'ai droit à l'oubli ah ! ah ! Bon, reprenons. 

 L'article 131-35 du Code pénal dispose que : _"La peine d'affichage de la décision prononcée ou de diffusion de celle-ci est à la charge du condamné [...] La diffusion de la décision est faite par le Journal officiel de la République française, par une ou plusieurs autres publications de presse, ou par un ou plusieurs services de communication au public par voie électronique. Les publications ou les services de communication au public par voie électronique chargés de cette diffusion sont désignés par la juridiction. Ils ne peuvent s'opposer à cette diffusion."_ 

 Donc, Numerama étant désigné par une juridiction comme devant publier des décisions judiciaires, elle ne peut pas s'y opposer. 

 Les jugements seront donc affichés sur le site internet pendant un certain temps, que fixe le juge, puis retirés. Mais comme entre temps ils auront été indexés par des moteurs de recherche, ils seront donc consultables ad vitam aeternam (via le lien "en cache" sur Google par exemple). 

 Mais cela pose-t-il vraiment un problème juridique ? Précisons tout d'abord qu'il existe effectivement un droit à l'oubli. 

 Ce dernier est consacré par l'article 6.5° de la loi "informatique et libertés" et consiste en une limitation dans le temps de la conservation des données à caractère personnel stockées dans la mémoire des ordinateurs. L'article nous dit précisément que ces données _"sont conservées sous une forme permettant l'identification des personnes concernées pendant une durée qui n'excède pas la durée nécessaire aux finalités pour lesquelles elles sont collectées et traitées."_ 

 Et c'est pas des blagues, car les articles 226-20, 226-24 et 131-38 du Code pénal punissent quiconque  aurait conservé les données au-delà de cette durée, non précisée comme vous le voyez car ça dépend, et c'est à la CNIL de préciser la durée cas par cas, de 5 ans d'emprisonnement et de 300.000 €    (1. 500.000 € si c'est une personne morale). 

 Or, les publications sur internet, et même les transferts d'articles de presse, publiés sur des supports papier vers un support informatique, constituent bien un traitement automatisé d'informations nominatives. Alors, comment concilier la chèvre et le chou ? 
 C'est que, voyez-vous, il y a des exceptions au principe de l'article 6.5°. Ce qui est ballot, c'est que je les ai oubliées. Oui, car moi aussi j'ai droit à l'ou...Quoi ? Je vous l'ai déjà faite ? Ah bon… j'avais oublié ah ! ah ! Je vous ai bien eu. Bon, continuons. 

  Il y a des exceptions, disais-je. Déjà, l'article 36 de la loi informatique et libertés prévoit que la durée peut être dépassée lorsque les données sont conservées _"à des fins historiques, statistiques ou scientifiques"_. Et puis il y a l'article 67 de la même loi, qui prévoit une dérogation pour les données qui sont utiles à l'exercice _"à titre professionnel, de l'activité de journaliste"_. 

 Et il y a des exceptions jurisprudentielles touchant plus particulièrement à notre question d'indexation de décisions judiciaires par des moteurs de recherche. On peut citer par exemple : 

 - Un arrêt de principe de la Cour de cassation du 20 novembre 1990 qui décide que lorsque des faits touchant à la vie privée ont été livrés, en leur temps, à la connaissance du public par des comptes rendus judiciaires parus dans la presse locale, ils ont été licitement révélés et, partant, échappent à la vie privée de la personne concernée, qui ne peut plus invoquer un droit à l'oubli pour empêcher qu'il en soit, à nouveau, fait état. 

 En conséquence, s'il est révélé par un procès publié que vous êtes un pirate, vous ne pouvez pas revendiquer un droit à l'oubli, selon cette jurisprudence très sévère et d'ailleurs très critiquée.

 - Une ordonnance, fameuse, du 14 avril 2008 rendue par le Président du Tribunal de Grande Instance de PARIS qui a, statuant en référé, considéré que la loi sécurité et liberté ne s'appliquait pas à Google car ses serveurs sont américains et que Google France n'est qu'un agent qui ne dispose d'aucun mandat pour administrer le moteur de recherche américain. Cette jurisprudence vaut donc pour tous les moteurs de recherche dont les serveurs sont situés à l'étranger: Le droit à l'oubli, français, ne peut leur être imposé. 

 - Des décisions de la CNIL, qui appelle l'attention des organismes de presse sur l'intérêt qui s'attacherait à ce que la mise en ligne, sur des sites web en accès libre, de comptes rendus de procès ou de décisions de justice citant des personnes physiques, parties ou témoins aux procès, suscitent une réflexion d'ordre déontologique, en concertation avec la CNIL, lorsque, en tous cas, la liberté d'information ne paraît pas nécessiter la désignation nominative des personnes concernées.     

En résumé: Le droit à l'oubli existe, mais il ne s'applique pas vraiment, ni aux organes de presse et encore moins aux moteurs de recherches étrangers. Quant aux moteurs de recherche français, ces derniers ne sont pas non plus très gênés, car le droit à l'oubli ne peut que difficilement être invoqué par une personne qui a fait l'objet d'un procès dont la presse a publié la décision. 
 D'un point de vue juridique, la publication d'une décision judiciaire, et l’indexation qui s'en suivra par des moteurs de recherche, ne posent donc pas de difficulté, même si la CNIL souhaite que, quand même, une réflexion soit conduite à ce sujet.







Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Wobak

De mémoire (hoho !), c'est Aloïs Zheimmer ;-)

Super article, as usual.

----------


## Vladtepes

Big google is watching you... Et ça fait peur !

Je pense qu'il faudrait vraiment faire voter une loi internationale pour empêcher une excessive "cachisation" du web en imposant une durée maximale de conservation de ces informations. Les problèmes qui peuvent être engendrés par ces caches sont beaucoup trop dangereux.

---------- Post ajouté à 13h05 ----------




> De mémoire (hoho !), c'est Aloïs Zheimmer ;-)


Alois Alzheimer...

Tu ne te souviens plus? Et oui.... C'est comme ça que ça commence  ::rolleyes::

----------


## gwenladar

Merci grand maitre pour cette reponse somme toute rapide.

Ca va me donner des munitions contre certains integristes qui clouent numerama au pilori en ce moment.

EDIT Maintenant je reagis sur le contenu

Ben ca me fais froid dans le dos, parce que ce fichage est completement disproportionne de mon point e vue, et me semblait qu il y avait une certaine proportionnalite de la peine en droit.

Vu que maintenant la plupart des journaux sont digitalises, toute publication judiciaire devient un casioer accessible a tous via un moteur de recherche...

----------


## JoKoT3

Sinon, ils peuvent utiliser un truc tout bête : une balise meta robots avec un "noindex" (je voulais mettre le code, mais il saute à chaque fois  ::(: ).Quant au contenu, autant tatouer la condamnation sur le front.

----------


## gwenladar

Joko
Lis l article tu vera qu ils ont essaye de proteger le conteu des robots de referencement...
Vu que les machins ne respectent pas les balises "patouche, regarde pas la", autant pisser dans un violon  ::(: 

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/131...ompatible.html

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> De mémoire (hoho !), c'est Aloïs Zheimmer ;-)
> 
> Super article, as usual.


Euh, c'était une blague, hein. Alfred Zheimer...Al de son petit nom, Al Zheimer quoi....Bon c'est pas grave  ::rolleyes:: 




> Merci grand maitre pour cette reponse somme toute rapide.
> 
> Ca va me donner des munitions contre certains integristes qui clouent numerama au pilori en ce moment.


Oui, faites circuler cet article, sur le site numerama, en plus ça fera connaître le canardpc comme ça  :;):

----------


## SAYA

Je me pose à nouveau la question : cette publicité des jugements ne paraît-elle pas contrevenir à une certaine confidentialité du casier judiciaire qui ne peut être fourni que dans des conditions extrêmement strictes  ::huh::  et finalement préjudiciable... Les données publiées, restant totalement accessibles.

----------


## gwenladar

> Oui, faites circuler cet article, sur le site numerama, en plus ça fera connaître le canardpc comme ça


Je l ai fait dans la minute ou j ai vu ton post  ::P: 

(oui je me fais chier au boulot la)

----------


## Kaenyth

Encore une fois, cette situation nous montre combien nos institutions sont en retard sur les évolutions sociétales impactées par le net...  ::|: 

Avec internet nous nous sommes affranchis des frontières géographiques préalablement établies. Cela fait 10 ans que c'est le cas mais nos institutions continuent à croire que notre espace institutionnel est hermétique, justifiant ainsi leurs existences...

Je suis un peu rude mais franchement si au moins nous réfléchissions à l'échelle européenne, ça serai déjà pas mal.

----------


## SAYA

> Je suis un peu rude mais franchement si au moins nous réfléchissions à l'échelle européenne, ça serai déjà pas mal.


Oulà là ! Y a du boulot ! Déjà qu'en France il y a en pas mal qui ne veulent pas se remettre en cause et avancer  avec les moyens modernes, tu leur demandes de penser Europe...  ::o:

----------


## Wobak

> Euh, c'était une blague, hein. Alfred Zheimer...Al de son petit nom, Al Zheimer quoi....Bon c'est pas grave


C'est là tout l'intérêt d'utiliser le vrai prénom...

Aloïs Zheimer, de son diminutif Al... Zheimer.

J'avais compris, mais j'me disais qu'avec le vrai prénom c'était encore plus fin (ctbproof).  :Emo:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> C'est là tout l'intérêt d'utiliser le vrai prénom...
> 
> Aloïs Zheimer, de son diminutif Al... Zheimer.
> 
> J'avais compris, mais j'me disais qu'avec le vrai prénom c'était encore plus fin (ctbproof).


Ah bon, hum, alors disons que, voila voila quoi, effectivement, tout ça tout ça, j'y avais pas pensé  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Uchronic

> Ah bon, hum, alors disons que, voila voila quoi, effectivement, tout ça tout ça, j'y avais pas pensé


Pas de souci.
On oubliera.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Pas de souci.
> On oubliera.


Vous oublierez ? Mais vous oublierez quoi ?

----------


## Storm

/me jette des patates moisied sur Larusso !

----------


## albany

On essaye de défendre le droit à l'oubli. Comme toutes les parutions judiciaires dans la presse écrite déjà, je n'ai jamais vu de mention "merci de découper cette parution judiciaire et de la bruler et l'oublier après X temps" dans l'encadré concerné.

Pour ceux qui croient encore que les condamnations sont effacées après le délai légal prévu, quand il s'agit de vous les mettre sous le nez, la justice sait bien les retrouver même s'ils ne peuvent s'en servir comme elles ne sont plus censées exister.

*ironie on* de toute façon, il suffit de ne pas être puni et donc ne pas faire de bêtises, ça règle tout. *ironie off*

Edit : merci Grand Maître B pour cette excellent article, comme d'habitude

----------


## SAYA

> On essaye de défendre le droit à l'oubli. Comme toutes les parutions judiciaires dans la presse écrite déjà, je n'ai jamais vu de mention "merci de découper cette parution judiciaire et de la bruler et l'oublier après X temps" dans l'encadré concerné


.

J'ai trouvé des articles qui me semblent intéressants sur ce problème ::rolleyes:: 

 http://www.cnrs.fr/Cnrspresse/n388/html/n388a08.htm

http://www.cnil.fr/index.php?id=1940&news[uid]=306&cHash=749eb849cb

http://padawan.info/fr/2006/12/de-la-viralite.html

----------


## Kaenyth

> On essaye de défendre le droit à l'oubli. Comme toutes les parutions judiciaires dans la presse écrite déjà, je n'ai jamais vu de mention "merci de découper cette parution judiciaire et de la bruler et l'oublier après X temps" dans l'encadré concerné.
> 
> Pour ceux qui croient encore que les condamnations sont effacées après le délai légal prévu, quand il s'agit de vous les mettre sous le nez, la justice sait bien les retrouver même s'ils ne peuvent s'en servir comme elles ne sont plus censées exister.
> 
> *ironie on* de toute façon, il suffit de ne pas être puni et donc ne pas faire de bêtises, ça règle tout. *ironie off*
> 
> Edit : merci Grand Maître B pour cette excellent article, comme d'habitude


Sauf que à la différence de la presse, cette information est disponible ad vitam eternam ou presque.

Mis à part :
- les personnes pour qui l'information revêt un caractère d'importance
- un maniac gardant et relisant les vieux journaux
- un collectionneur rachetant les vieux journaux et les lisant

Au bout d'un certain temps une information paru dans la presse disparait pour pratiquement tout le monde. Seul les personnes ayant eu connaissance de l'information et la trouvant importante ou quelqu'un qui ferait un travail de recherche poussé sur une personne en particulier peuvent retrouver ce genre d'infos.

Avec google, si tu n'as pas une activité hautement médiatique ou un homonyme célèbre, la première personne tapant ton nom tombera irrémédiablement sur ton méfait en premirèe page... D'où la question du droit à l'oubli, surtout quand l'utilisation du net dans le recrutement professionnel se démocratise!  ::|: 

Petite digression pour dire que cela est vrai à mon sens pour toute les co**eries que les jeunes peuvent mettre sur le net aujourd'hui. Le fait de trouver hyper cool de chanter tout le répertoire de Cindy Sanders acapela sur yourtube à 13 ans doit il vous poursuivre à 20 ans?  :^_^: 

Droit à l'image / Droit Français / Internet / Réseau Mondial: Cherchez le problème.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Sauf que à la différence de la presse, cette information est disponible ad vitam eternam ou presque.
> 
> Mis à part :
> - les personnes pour qui l'information revêt un caractère d'importance
> - un maniac gardant et relisant les vieux journaux
> - un collectionneur rachetant les vieux journaux et les lisant
> 
> Au bout d'un certain temps une information paru dans la presse disparait pour pratiquement tout le monde. Seul les personnes ayant eu connaissance de l'information et la trouvant importante ou quelqu'un qui ferait un travail de recherche poussé sur une personne en particulier peuvent retrouver ce genre d'infos.
> 
> ...


Tu avais raison....Jusqu'à peu. Car depuis que Google numérise les articles de journaux depuis la naissance de Gutenberg et qu'on peut faire une recherche par mots clés dessus, on a le même pb maintenant, que ce soit presse écrite/presse internet.

----------


## Kaenyth

> Tu avais raison....Jusqu'à peu. Car depuis que Google numérise les articles de journaux depuis la naissance de Gutenberg et qu'on peut faire une recherche par mots clés dessus, on a le même pb maintenant, que ce soit presse écrite/presse internet.


Nous n'avons donc plus qu'à initier une bonne vielle règle des jeux vidéos... Les 3 vies! Ou plutôt, 3 changement de noms autorisés pour chaque personne. :^_^:

----------


## JoKoT3

> Joko
> Lis l article tu vera qu ils ont essaye de proteger le conteu des robots de referencement...
> Vu que les machins ne respectent pas les balises "patouche, regarde pas la", autant pisser dans un violon 
> 
> http://www.numerama.com/magazine/131...ompatible.html


Effectivement, je suis tombé dessus après

----------


## Lapinaute

Pendant un moment on parlait d'un site us qui répertoriait toutes les infos personnelles pompées sous forme de fiche. Je ne me rappelle plus du nom existe t'il encore ?

----------


## gwenladar

Pour information, la mise a jour de l article de Numerama fait maintenant directement reference a cette reponse de GMB, en lien

Il semblerait que NKM s interesse aussi au probleme.

Ca va etre fun  ::P:

----------


## SAYA

> Pour information, la mise a jour de l article de Numerama fait maintenant directement reference a cette reponse de GMB, en lien


Ce n'est que "Justice" (un comble pour un avocat) pour tout le mal qu'il se donne à nous informer de la façon la plus claire possible pour les profanes du Droit ::lol:: 




> Il semblerait que NKM s interesse aussi au probleme.
> 
> Ca va etre fun


Miam !!!! Je m'en régale par avance ::wub::

----------


## Timekeeper

Numerama qui parle même de "_remarquable analyse_".
Entre ça et Hoaxbusters précédement, 'va falloir grossir la ferme de serveurs et augmenter la dose de GHB des chinois qui pédalent au sous-sol pour les faire tourner !

----------


## Anonyme866

Vous croyez *vraiment* que g00gl3 & co gardent tout le net en cache sur des durées illimitées ?     ô_Ô

Mis à part les sauvegardes de quelques instituts d'état archivant le net, je ne crois pas que les moteurs s'emmerdent avec ça : ça coûterait une fortune pour acheter/alimenter/entretenir les supports nécessaires à l'indexation d'infos périmées qui ne font donc plus partie de ce que demande la "clientèle" (donc, un coût inutile car ne rapportant pas de sous).

Faudrait arrêter la parano.

.

----------


## SAYA

> Vous croyez *vraiment* que g00gl3 & co gardent tout le net en cache sur des durées illimitées?


Je viens de faire une petite vérif. J'ai trouvé une condamnation qui remonte à 1958.... (je ne la citerai pas par respect du devoir de "l'oubli")

Tu vois c'est pas de la parano : c'est bien la réalité. ::sad::

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Vous croyez *vraiment* que g00gl3 & co gardent tout le net en cache sur des durées illimitées ?     ô_Ô
> 
> Mis à part les sauvegardes de quelques instituts d'état archivant le net, je ne crois pas que les moteurs s'emmerdent avec ça : ça coûterait une fortune pour acheter/alimenter/entretenir les supports nécessaires à l'indexation d'infos périmées qui ne font donc plus partie de ce que demande la "clientèle" (donc, un coût inutile car ne rapportant pas de sous).
> 
> Faudrait arrêter la parano.
> 
> .


Ben dis donc, toi tu portes VRAIMENT mal ton nom  ::): 

Je crois que tu n'as pas pris la mesure de la chose: Google garde en cache les pages web qui ont pourtant disparues. C'est comme ça, fait ta propre vérification, tu verras. J'ai eu un dossier sur ce cas, d'un organe de presse qui avait retiré un article de son site internet, mais ce dernier était toujours accessible par le cache de Google. 

Mais il y a bien bien pire. Google numérise maintenant les journaux depuis le commencement de la presse. Essaye, tu verras, c'est bluffant. C'est pas de la parano, c'est un service que Google rend gratuitement. Donc toute info, même très ancienne, qui traite de la vie privée de qqn restera accessible pour toujours.

----------


## Vader_666

Merci pour cet article (je suis arrivé depuis Numerama qui ont mis à jour leur news en faisant un lien vers ta news  :;): )

----------


## Kaenyth

Je viens d'essayer google archive news.
Premier constat: je ne suis presque pas connu!  :^_^: 
Deuxième constat: l'outil est principalement développé pour les USA.
Les articles avant les années 80 ne semble pas être répertorié au niveau français. Côté Américain, justement, on peut remonter au moins jusqu'en 1940.
Pour l'instant, je n'ai pas l'impression que l'outil soit si puissant que ça. Nous n'avons pas accès aux articles anciens  s'ils ne sont pas hébergé par le journal de provenance et tout les articles ne sont pas numérisés.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui mais c'est un service très récent. En France, ça va se faire, n'en doute même pas. Et au fur et à mesure, ça sera de plus en plus exhaustif.

----------


## Anonyme866

> Ben dis donc, toi tu portes VRAIMENT mal ton nom


La paranoïa est tellement devenue un lieu commun chez les internautes qu'on perd toute crédibilité. J'envisage de me recycler dans une autre pathologie (le recyclage, c'est porteur en plus). Blague à part, y'a tellement d'autres domaines dont il faut se méfier (médias, politiques, pharmacie, alimentation...) que ce sujet ci me semble bien dérisoire en comparaison. Des fois, je me demande si ce genre d'esbrouffe n'est pas un moyen de détourner l'attention des gens sur des choses futiles (laissant les mains libres sur les sujets réellement important à ceux d'en haut) : de la diversion donc.

Le petit problème, c'est qu'à force de crier au loup pour tout et n'importe quoi, on se décrédibilise. Les internautes ont parfois une image déplorable en dehors de leur bulle, à force d'être au moins aussi extrêmes que les gens les attaquant, réellement ou supposément (sur les libertés du Net, le piratage ou les rapports à la violence).





> Je crois que tu n'as pas pris la mesure de la chose: Google garde en cache les pages web qui ont pourtant disparues.


Je sais, mais la durée du cache est limitée. Ne serait ce que pour des raisons de coût (la quantité de To nécessaire serait démentielle) et d'intérêt (les gens cherchent du frais, non des trucs périmés). Il semblerait que la durée moyenne soit d'à peu près un mois.





> J'ai eu un dossier sur ce cas, d'un organe de presse qui avait retiré un article de son site internet, mais ce dernier était toujours accessible par le cache de Google.


Combien de temps après aussi ? Si l'article est tendancieux, c'est plus le P2P et les sites actifs (pas forcément hébergés en France) qui va faire durer l'information. Genre, la vidéo d'agression dans le bus : la victime n'est pas prête d'avoir son droit à l'oubli.





> Mais il y a bien bien pire. Google numérise maintenant les journaux depuis le commencement de la presse. Essaye, tu verras, c'est bluffant. C'est pas de la parano, c'est un service que Google rend gratuitement. Donc toute info, même très ancienne, qui traite de la vie privée de qqn restera accessible pour toujours.


A ce niveau là, les archives de la BNF et de l'INA devraient également être expurgées.


La question que je me pose, c'est en quoi les publications judiciaires constituent un danger pour l'internaute lambda ? Que je sache, ça n'est pas si courant que cela. Cela ne concerne t-il pas plutôt des faits dépassant un certain seuil de "gravité" ? On ne risque, normalement, pas subir le sort d'un Jean Valjean pour un vol de quignon de pain avec un Javert virtuel aux basques jusqu'à la mort.      ::O: 


Note que c'est bien une interrogation et non une raillerie ironique (je me méfie pour l'interprétation qu'ont souvent les gens pour des propos bénins transformés en attaques infâmes, surtout sur le net).

.

----------


## Timekeeper

> Oui mais c'est un service très récent. En France, ça va se faire, n'en doute même pas. Et au fur et à mesure, ça sera de plus en plus exhaustif.


 Faudrait déjà que Google Street View arrive en France, et ça, c'est pas près d'arriver, croyez-moi.

Bon je file, je vais assister au concert de Claude François.

----------


## T23

Bjr,

Effectivement Guillaume Champeau - administateur de Numerama - manque un peu tant soit de concentration ou bien de moyens financiers pour se dévouer à rémunérer les conseils d'un avocat (je ne blâme pas).

Donc il indique en plein page acceuil votre site et son excellente analyse.

Good for U !

J'en profite pour demander rapide confirmation (juste une intuition ...) 

Numerama appartient au groupe de presse PressTIC. Donc à ce titre Numerama n'est peut être pas dans l'obligation de Déclaration à la CNIL.

En tout cas - à ce jour - Numerama n'a aucun aucun numéro d'enregistrement à la CNIL (ce qui m'étonne un peu dans ce cas, surtout avec la mise en ligne d'une rubrique "forum" )

Pensez-vous que l'injonction de publication de la part du TGI de Nanterre et des plaignants à l'encontre de Numerama et les sources imposées (avec indication de nom, d'adresse, de profession, etc. ) eu été possible si le site avait préalablement un enregistrement auprès de la CNIL ?

Merci mille fois de votre réponse 
Après ce précédent : il faut trouver une faille pour une limitation des dégâts dans cette manoeuvre juridique des Majors ! 

Cdlt
T23

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Bjr,
> 
> Effectivement Guillaume Champeau - administateur de Numerama - manque un peu tant soit de concentration ou bien de moyens financiers pour se dévouer à rémunérer les conseils d'un avocat (je ne blâme pas).
> 
> Donc il indique en plein page acceuil votre site et son excellente analyse.
> 
> Good for U !
> 
> J'en profite pour demander rapide confirmation (juste une intuition ...) 
> ...


Tout d'abord, bonjour à toi et bienvenu chez les canards.

Les sites internet n'ont plus à être déclarés à la CNIL depuis 2006 c'est donc normal que tu ne trouves pas Numerama. Ce sont les traitements de données personnelles utilisant un site internet (en gros, les fichiers) qui doivent être parfois déclarés, mais de nombreuses exonérations existent en la matière. Pareil pour les forums, qui n'ont à être déclarés que dans certains cas bien précis. 

Donc, non, cette question n'a aucune incidence sur la décision du juge de contraindre, à la demande des ayant-droits, numerama à publier les décisions.

----------


## la_bosse

> Faudrait déjà que Google Street View arrive en France, et ça, c'est pas près d'arriver, croyez-moi.
> 
> Bon je file, je vais assister au concert de Claude François.



D'ailleurs on me voit dans ma rue... Ca fait bizarre...

----------

